# OCS



## TJE

http://www.trngcmd.usmc.mil/OCS/photos/OCC209/14 Platoon Cdr Inspection/001.jpg

I don't know how to get the picture itself here but if you click on the link, my son, Jeff, is on the left, in the foreground, standing for inspection. He is starting his 10th and final week of Officer Candidate School. Jeff has been in the Marines for four and a half years and is a Sargent. It has been his life's dream to be an officer in the Marine Corps. Barring illness or injury, it looks like his dream is in hand.

Tom


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> http://www.trngcmd.usmc.mil/OCS/photos/OCC209/14 Platoon Cdr Inspection/001.jpg
> 
> I don't know how to get the picture itself here but if you click on the link, my son, Jeff, is on the left, in the foreground, standing for inspection. He is starting his 10th and final week of Officer Candidate School. Jeff has been in the Marines for four and a half years and is a Sargent. It has been his life's dream to be an officer in the Marine Corps. Barring illness or injury, it looks like his dream is in hand.
> 
> Tom


----------



## TJE

Your my hero, PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

TJE said:


> Your my hero, PG.


----------



## Big Dog

It's great when your children make you proud! Congratulations Jeff


----------



## Cowboy

Big Dog said:


> It's great when your children make you proud! Congratulations Jeff


 Ditto , congrats and thank him for his service.


----------



## Doc

Congrats to both Jeff and dad.      
We need more men like your son TJ.  No wonder you are so proud.  
Like Cowboy said, Thanks for your service Jeff.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Congratulations to you both  ... although, it's kinda sad to see the loss of a good Sargent!  

I wish the services had nothing but mustangs; officers with at least four years as enlisted are better leaders than the other
sort.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thats quite an accomplishment so congrats i retired enlisted so if you all here me ragging on officers please don't take offence now days we have an awful lot of them that get in the way of the enlisted compliments of all this new it stuff out there and it's just my take the army isn't the same now days i guess that's why i chose retirement rather than reenlistment


----------



## loboloco

Congrats, TJE.  and please remind your son that a lobotomy is not mandatory until you get to the rank of Major.


----------



## Buckgnarly

Hey, at least he won't have to _work_ for a living anymore!   

Kidding, and congrats from a former _Sergeant,_ 10th Mountain Division!


----------



## TJE

Thanks to all for indulging in an old mans pride. The picture came up on the OCS web sight and I had to share it with someone. 

Jeff is as nice and as kind of a young man as you would ever want to meet, but he is tough as nails. He will make a fine Officer in the Marine Corps. 

I will be at his graduation next weekend, so you might have to suffer throurgh some more pictures.

Thanks again:

Tom


----------



## Danang Sailor

TJE said:


> Thanks to all for indulging in an old mans pride. The picture came up on the OCS web sight and I had to share it with someone.
> 
> Jeff is as nice and as kind of a young man as you would ever want to meet, but he is tough as nails. He will make a fine Officer in the Marine Corps.
> 
> I will be at his graduation next weekend, so you might have to suffer throurgh some more pictures.
> 
> Thanks again:
> 
> Tom



Bring 'em on!  We aren't likely to suffer (too much )


----------



## squerly

Congrats Tom, I'm sure you're proud, and you shoud be.  Bring on the pics man, we're ready!!!


----------



## wanderer

congrats to both of you!


----------



## TJE

I warned ya.

Friday was family day and the Candidates were in formation in there civilian cloths. First time I had seen my son in a year. Jeff is in the plaid shirt.






 He said his belt and pants fit him when he left for OCS. The other guy is his proud papa.






His proud mom, and his girlfriend, Joy. I like her a lot (I mean Jeff's girlfriend.)







Graduation day: Waiting on the Parade:
Joy, Teri, My daughters fiance John, and my daughter Debra. I like John, too, even if he is marrying my daughter.


































































One proud family of 168 Graduating Marines. I got to meet a number of these young men. Our country is well served.


----------



## pirate_girl

EXCELLENT pics Tom!!


----------



## Cowboy

It looks to me like you have a lot to be proud of Tom , thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

love those pics makes me wished i could relive my military days but i' just to damd old


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

allmost forgot we all owe him a big  thank you for his service


----------



## pirate_girl

dds said:


> allmost forgot we all owe him a big  thank you for his service


Indeed, we do.


----------



## Danang Sailor

dds said:


> love those pics makes me wished i could relive my military days but i' just to damd old





dds said:


> allmost forgot we all owe him a big  thank you for his service



Ditto.  Twice!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Man ........ that is just ....... Magic!!!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Congrats to both of you!!


----------

